# Castration need advice!! Graphic content!



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, been a while since i was last here! Im in a bit of a predicament and need the advice of cp! I took my winnie in to be castrated 2 days ago. I picked him up friday night and let him sleep off the anaesthetic all night. I checked his incision saturday and it looked really bruised and like it was bleeding under the skin. I had a look again today and was worried by it and so took him back to the vet. The vet said he hasnt got an infection but it is inflamed and sore. She said he must have been licking it at night when i was asleep and not watching him so he now has to wear a cone  just wondering if anyone else has experienced this with their chis? Winston is 6 months old and absolutely fine in himself! Playing, eating, drinking... Please tell me im just being a worry wort!!

View attachment 37745


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That I think just looks like it got som broken veins or what it*s called.. Just have him wear the cone and if it dosen*t fade in a couple of days, I think he should go on some sort of antibiotic salve  Feel better soon little one, you should be happy your balls are gone hehe, aint no use in em  haha  XOXO from me and Baby.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, if I was you I'd just keep a close eye on it and if it starts to look worse or starts weeping or anything take him back to the vets. A long time ago our late rotti jake got his infected because he was absolutely terrified of having a cone on and we couldn't watch him all the time. He ended up in the vets for a week and we had a vet bill of over £1000! 
Hopefully things will be ok for winston and he will heal quickly xx


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you i feel a bit better now  i just hate that hes going through this all because i decided to get him done the poor baby! Eek £1000 i think id cry while handing over my card lol were up to £180 so far and hopefully hell get better and that wont go up anymore!


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Winstonsmum said:


> Thank you i feel a bit better now  i just hate that hes going through this all because i decided to get him done the poor baby! Eek £1000 i think id cry while handing over my card lol were up to £180 so far and hopefully hell get better and that wont go up anymore!


Lol! We were just glad he was ok! But we were gutted it cost so much! 
When I had bailey done he had to have a cone on because he was licking his and wouldn't leave it alone. 
This is what baileys looked like


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully in a couple of days this hematoma (collection of blood) will fade alot. The opening of the incision is more worrisome to me;, than the blood. Keep us informed, please!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhh I just love this forum...always help for anything  Night night ladies...past midnight here...zzzz....


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Ooo ouch that looks sore! Luckily i think we got to winstons in time and as much as i hate having a cone on him it seems to be bothering me a lot more than him! The vet did say it had opened slightly but its not bleeding or oozing anything so hopefully fingers crossed by the time we go back he will be looking a lot better down there!


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Thats a huge incision too!!! Why did they have to open it that much? Did he have a retained testicle? Definitely keep an eye on it. Hope it heals quickly for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, apart from the obvious bruising I think the wound looks fine, the incision line looks clean, dry and although there is a tiny gape most of it is together, as a Nurse if I was observing this wound I would just advice my patient to keep an eye on it but I think in a day or two it will look a lot better.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Thats a huge incision too!!! Why did they have to open it that much? Did he have a retained testicle? Definitely keep an eye on it. Hope it heals quickly for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats exactly what i thought! They didnt mention anything about a retained testicle and the vet had a feel before they took him and said he could feel them both but ive never had a dog neutered before so didnt know if that incision was normal! The good news is he seems better today the swelling and bruising is slowly going down and ive been using arnicare on the bruising which the vet said should help! Hopefully ill just keep seeing improvements every day!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think there was a retained testicle. There would be an incision along side his penis. Hematomas usually clear up on their own. Poor little guy. His tummy looks very sore. :/ xxx


----------

